# AL Harrington says he heard a deal is close: Artest for Magette



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:
Trade rumors almost over

By SEKOU SMITH
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
Published on: 01/12/06 

WASHINGTON — *Hawks forward Al Harrington was the owner of the league's best rumor prior to Wednesday night's game against Washington at the MCI Center. Harrington said he heard from people in Indiana that the Pacers and Clippers were close to finalizing a deal swapping Ron Artest for Corey Maggette. That deal, were it to happen, would finally put to rest the rumors that Harrington will be a part of a trade that frees Artest from the Pacers and the Pacers from their volatile and restless star. "Yeah, that would get it out of the water and off the Internet and all that nonsense," * Harrington said. "But I've known for a couple of weeks now that nothing was going to happen with me. [Hawks general manager Billy Knight] told me that if there was going to be anything done he'd let me know. So it's been off of my mind for a while now." Harrington said he'll be happy for Artest, whenever he finally returns to the floor. And he's convinced that whatever team Artest suits up for will be dangerous. "*Any team with a sane Ron Artest is going to be tough to deal with," Harrington said. "Any team with he's on with his mind right, is going to the playoffs and is going to make some noise. So it'll be good for Ron and for the Clippers." * 

http://www.ajc.com/hawks/content/spo...12hawknot.html


This rumor sounds very possible.. very good source..


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

pacerfan23 said:


> Quote:
> Trade rumors almost over
> 
> By SEKOU SMITH
> ...


That is what I got when I went to that link.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

> How may we help you?
> 
> That page doesn't exist on our site.
> 
> ...


That is what I got when I went to that link.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

absolutebest said:


> That is what I got when I went to that link.


http://www.ajc.com/hawks/content/sports/hawks/stories/0112hawknot.html


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Nevermind, I logged on and found the piece. Seems like this could finally be it...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.pacersdigest.com/wishtv_011106.mov

Looks like this is all but done.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> http://www.pacersdigest.com/wishtv_011106.mov
> 
> Looks like this is all but done.


 Artest now just needs to pass a psychologist, not a physical.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> Artest now just needs to pass a psychologist, not a physical.


Well, you guys have a good coach to handle him with, a pretty good friend of his (Brand), vets to help out (Cassell, Mobley) and he couldn't find a better city to market himself in. This is perfect--Not only does he get a chance to ressurrect his own career, but also the Clips, former laughingstock of the NBA. I think that he'll like the Clips and say all the right things. Now, a year from now, who knows? Plus, I like that he is further away from New York and all of his negative influences.

I am stoked about Maggette, though. We are getting a damn good player back that can help us in the post-season. Our scoring will be potent if this deal goes through.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hear all sorts of things about Maggette's injury.Some times you hear he's going to be out for the rest of the season,but I don't know what the real story is.How much longer is he really going to be out for?Either way this is the closest thing to comparable value I've heard lately.Maggette's a very good defender and a very good scorer too.It's obvious that the Clippers have been nowhere near as good a team since he was hurt.

Of course in theory the Pacers just need Maggette for the playoffs .I think they are pretty well set in the fourth,fifth or sixth spot in the playoffs.If you look at the teams competing for the seventh and eighth spots it's extremely unlikely that any of them might be able to catch Indiana no matter what and the best that Indiana can probably hope for is the fourth seed.If they can get him integrated into the team before the playoffs it really wouldn't matter if he missed a lot of time between now and then.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Well, you guys have a good coach to handle him with, a pretty good friend of his (Brand), vets to help out (Cassell, Mobley) and he couldn't find a better city to market himself in. This is perfect--Not only does he get a chance to ressurrect his own career, but also the Clips, former laughingstock of the NBA. I think that he'll like the Clips and say all the right things. Now, a year from now, who knows? Plus, I like that he is further away from New York and all of his negative influences.
> 
> *I am stoked about Maggette, though. We are getting a damn good player back that can help us in the post-season. Our scoring will be potent if this deal goes through.*



Maggette is one hell of a Warrior. Always put his body on the line when he didn't need to and went out and played. It sucks losing him and I hope he continues to do as well as he has.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Damn. But how is Artest going to be able to handle getting only 10 shots a night? 

Oh well, not the Pacers problem anymore!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

How long is Corey out for????...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> How long is Corey out for????...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a search on google news,but this was the closest thing to an answer I
could find from some paper in Long Beach

_I said Corey would be out a couple of games, but he'd be back. And that didn't happen." Maggette is still out and hasn't played since Dec. 5. He has missed 19 games this season, and his left foot is still in a cast. The timetable for Maggette's return keeps being pushed back. Dunleavy says he won't be back for at least a month, but he might not even be back that soon_

I suppose that the Clippers are only interested in doing this trade because they think that they may miss the playoffs if they do not do something to get back on track.For them this would be a roll of the dice in a lot of ways.Even if they don't go through with this deal it's a good sign for Indiana if they can get more teams back into the competition.The next question is if this inspires GSW to make a better offer.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Corey is back at the end of February earliest unless he has surgery and then he is out for the entire season...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Another injured player, who maybe can't even play this season anymore, is that what we need?

I didn't saw Magette playing very often, so I can't say if he's a good player for us.

Who doesn't think he is a good player for Indiana??

sorry for the bad english


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

IMO - Maggette would fit in very, very well here!.. if he is not Bender Act 2... (God, I do not want to see another fav Pacer on the IL for his entire stint here)... the Pacers better be considering this long and hard... You would think they would be though... 

Back to the question... Maggette would play the Fred Jones role in our starting offense... he's a serious slasher... one of the best... this year his three point percentages were at the highest of his career... a pretty good 38%... and was averaging 21 PPG

I am not positive of his D... but I will take the input from some of the posters above me and assume he will fit right in with Indiana's defense... it's a team oriented style... and it sounds like he is a hustler...

And as someone else has already stated... the Clips were a pretty serious team at the start of the year... when Maggette went out... they became a much more beatable team... Yup... sounds like we could use that Maggette lift too :biggrin: 

I liked him back in his college days... and have been a semi-fan for years... but of course if he is now a Pacer... I think he goes automatically into my #4 fav Pacer slot...(JO, Grang, Sarunas)... and then he can work his way up from there :biggrin:


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Another injured player, who maybe can't even play this season anymore, is that what we need?
> 
> I didn't saw Magette playing very often, so I can't say if he's a good player for us.
> 
> ...



A player that is better on offense and is a hellacious defender. Someone who comes to play everynight and will make our team better in many ways.

Is this what indy needs. Your damn right it is :clap:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I like this trade, though the injury to maggette worries me. The clippers are going to be a great team after this trade though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Many will question his defense, but this team plays together on D. so therefore he won't have to be spectacular....

We can afford to wait on an injury that he will definetly come back from (and come back strong)...

The more offense we can get every night, the better we'll be...

He's not injury prone, but that's not the case at all...and think about it, if he wasen't hurt this whole thing wouldn't even happen...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> How long is Corey out for????...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6-8 weeks...he's going to be out for a while and the guy is injury prone and misses anywhere from 10-20 games every year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Magg's will be a great fit in Indy. I love this guy and I think it's stupid for the Clippers to gamble like this Magg's greatest assest is easy point by getting to the line or getting out on the break where he probably is the fastest wing in the league. Plus when he was playing this season I have never seen him shot the ball as good as he did. Good for Pacers, hurts the CLippers becuase there problem is that they dont get out on the break anymore and Artest cant provide what Maggette did on the break.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 6-8 weeks...he's going to be out for a while and the guy is injury prone and misses anywhere from 10-20 games every year.



So what your telling me is that he will fit in nicely with the rest of the team.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

> We can afford to wait on an injury that he will definetly come back from (and come back strong)...
> 
> 
> He's not injury prone, but that's not the case at all...and think about it, if he wasen't hurt this whole thing wouldn't even happen...



U R kidding me right? Maggette is extremely injury prone. The guys is always out w/ some injury that cannot always be properly diagnosed, then it takes him twice as long as expected to return. It's just always been that way for Corey. That suck, because even though I am as big of a LAKERS fan as you will ever find, I really like Maggette and Brand.

That said, I go to, and watch my fair share of Clips games every year. One thing I have noticed more and more w/ Corey is that he has begun to settle more and more for jumpers the last couple of years. I think he is much like Vince Carter in that all of the injuries have gotten in his head, and therefore he plays more cautious. Corey is a great talent and would be a perfect fit for Indy, IMO. He would replace Ron perfectly. However, I just don't think he will ever be healthy enough for a sustained amount of time to where he could be worth it.

All we keep hearing here in the LA area is how his return keeps getting pushed back. That's not good. Also, we were hearing how the Clips laughed at Bird for even bringing up Corey's name. Now, all of a sudden they have a change of heart? That's not good for the Pacers, I think the CLips found out how long he's REALLY gonna be out, and so they want to get someone who's actually going to be able to help them this year. 

Also, I thought the Pacers didn't want to take on a contract like Maggette's? I'm not totally sure of the numbers and years he has left, but I thought he just signed a big deal like 2 years ago? If so, there's gotta be like 4 years left for about $9mil per or so. Can someone find out and post it here? Thanks.

Lastly, the Clippers are still the laughingstock of the league, and the LA area, no matter who tries to convince you otherwise. They will be until they actually make the playoffs and make some noise. They're kinda like the Bengals were 2 years ago, except that the Bengals made the Super Bowl before, and the Clips have never even sniffed the jock of an NBA Champion. That is why Artest won't work on the Clips either, and there team will probably implode w/ him before anything else. There team might be pretty good right now (and a decent, yet terribly dressed coach), but the problem remians....their ORGANIZATION as a whole absolutely stinks. Artest will have one meeting will Baylor and Sterling and already know that he will NEVER re-sign there in 2 years, and then he will dog it while he is there. This thing just won't work out well for the Clips, it's just how it goes. They're kinda like the Raiders, but worse. From an organizational standpoint folks, I'm not questioning the talent that the Clips have, just the franchise itself. As I have stated before, I like some of there players, but I have always felt bad for Corey and Elton that they were going to be stuck rotting away their careers w/ Donald Sterling. It looks like one of them may actually be getting out though.

If Maggette is healthy, the Pacers get the better of this deal.

Werd.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

I forgot to mention that Corey Maggette is a model citizen. The guy is great off the court and in the locker room, not to mention his talent. I have met him a few times (he actually gets his suits custom made at the same place in LA that I do), and he has exuded nothing but class. He would be a HUGE upgrade in that department. No surprise though, coach K teaches them Dukies about life and how fortunate they are to "Play" for a living.

Just thought I'd add that.

Werd.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You point out your ignorance by saying how Maggette has a hug contract of what 7 million for 22 points per game. Settling for jumpers yeah that's why he is in the top's of th eleague in free throws attempt per game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lots of mediocre players get 7 million in the NBA.Maggette is pretty damned good.The injury is worrisome and I don't understand why he's going to be out so long.I am not sure this deal is actually very close now based on the report from Pacers.com.As I see it this is a huge reach for the Clippers. Maggette is reasonably comparable to Artest in his abilities and he's not producing his own hip hop soap opera like Artest does.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> You point out your ignorance by saying how Maggette has a hug contract of what 7 million for 22 points per game. Settling for jumpers yeah that's why he is in the top's of th eleague in free throws attempt per game.


I know you aren't talking to *me * like that right? :naughty: You've gotta be kidding yourself. There's no need for you to come out calling people names. Plus, How could you talk about anyone else's ignorance, when you sit here are talk about Maggs' "hug" contract? What is that? Does he have a "kiss" contract too? I'm going to assume that you meant "huge", seeing as that word would help your post make a bit more sense. 



> Also, I thought the Pacers didn't want to take on a contract like Maggette's? I'm not totally sure of the numbers and years he has left, but I thought he just signed a big deal like 2 years ago? If so, there's gotta be like 4 years left for about $9mil per or so. Can someone find out and post it here? Thanks.


That being the case, if you would read the quote from my post, you will see that not only did I never say he had a "HUGE" (or "hug") contract for that matter. I said that I THOUGHT his deal was about $9mil per, so maybe I was $2mil off. But, I also asked if someone would post the exact contract details, but I never asked for some sarcastic little beeyotch to try and prove wrong a point that I wasn't trying to prove right myself. If you don't have anything of substance to add to the thread, then maybe you should find something else to do w/ your precious time, rather than make posts that clearly point out your own ignorance. And yes, if you have watched Maggette in the past couple years, he has been settling for jumpers. He gets a ton of fast break attempts and gets himself to the line that way. Plus, if they are ahead at the end of games, they get it into his hands so that the other team has to foul him. He gets a lot of garbage FT attempts, not just ones he creates himself.

P.S. - I saw that you are from OC also, why you gotta make us look so bad man?

Werd.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> How long is Corey out for????...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's out for about 200 more games, spread fairly evenly over the rest of his career.

Dude's hurt all the time.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Rawse said:


> He's out for about 200 more games, spread fairly evenly over the rest of his career.
> 
> Dude's hurt all the time.


Come on, I am sure he will get in at least 80 when his contract is up. :biggrin:


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

HuntDizzle said:


> That being the case, if you would read the quote from my post, you will see that not only did I never say he had a "HUGE" (or "hug") contract for that matter. I said that I THOUGHT his deal was about $9mil per, so maybe I was $2mil off. But, I also asked if someone would post the exact contract details


According to Hoopshype.com, Maggette is making:
2005-06 - $6.72 mil 
2006-07 - $7.28 mil
2007-08 - $7.84 mil
2008-09 - $8.40 mil

On the Pacers, this would make him the 4th largest salary after JO, Croshere and Bender. And Corey's contract is virtually identical to Artest (although Artest's last year is a player option), which makes them far and away the two biggest bargains in the League as far as on-court production. But given one's sanity and the other's multiple injuries/current foot cast, each brings their unique question marks.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Well...it was nice while it lasted....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Well...it was nice while it lasted....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Peter Vecsey is saying that our doctors are looking at him and the deal might be on? What is going on?


----------

